# [4.0.2] GTAIII updated to support Galaxy Nexus



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

https://market.andro...ch_result&pli=1

Runs really great! There's still some crashing and a few glitches. Don't try to multi-task with it...you'll get a black screen if you select it using the multi-tasking button when you're in another app. Always tap the ongoing notification if you closed the game and want to resume playing.


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you cantcurecancer for the heads up...Im gonna give it a go!


----------



## foolie (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow looks like it's running great! My only concern are those on screen controls, looks like it can be a cluster... Thanks for the video!


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

foolie said:


> Wow looks like it's running great! My only concern are those on screen controls, looks like it can be a cluster... Thanks for the video!


The screen controls are pretty difficult because its touch screen, but it's made easier because you can control the size and the position of each and every button and hud menu.


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

What rom is this working on? I'm on a 4.0.3 rom and it immediately closes when I attempt to open it after I downloaded all of the game files.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Br125 said:


> What rom is this working on? I'm on a 4.0.3 rom and it immediately closes when I attempt to open it after I downloaded all of the game files.


Revolution HD 4.0.2


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, gonna check it out!


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

wow that game is fluid on the gnex!

Now we just need them to update the game or have someone look into the .xml file that checks the product id to get it working for 4.0.3


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

The market link says "*Coming soon to Samsung Galaxy Nexus*" - doesn't say that it was updated in recent either... ?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

Possible graphics enhancement: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.androidnext.de%2Fhowto%2Fgta-3-bessere-grafik-dank-fan-patch%2F


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Protonus said:


> The market link says "*Coming soon to Samsung Galaxy Nexus*" - doesn't say that it was updated in recent either... ?


Hmmm...you're right. It's interesting because I couldn't play it at all on my Gnex until they updated it last night (it would force close as soon as I tried to enter the app). After I updated to this latest version, everything went smoothly. Sorry, I guess I jumped the gun a bit too quick, since a lot of people are on 4.0.3 it seems


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

FWIW it is running great on PeterAlfonso's Latest 12/20 Nightly for our phone


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

So I was running the game fine on GummyNex 0.2.3 but after flashing apex v2 and all applications updated on first boot, the game no longer started up.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

CZonin said:


> So I was running the game fine on GummyNex 0.2.3 but after flashing apex v2 and all applications updated on first boot, the game no longer started up.


Interesting, Im running Francisco's Kernel. But I had that happen when running apex kernel as well, but it was with a different app. I also lost a few apps in the market. Like maps, G+ and quite a few others. They all said they were not compatible


----------



## Timmaaay4 (Oct 16, 2011)

Runs on zygot3. The only problem is that when you are driving I can't steer while holding the gas pedal. I have had no other multi-touch issues so I think it is the app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

Timmaaay4 said:


> The only problem is that when you are driving I can't steer while holding the gas pedal. I have had no other multi-touch issues so I think it is the app


From what i researched, this goes on with a lot of multitouch apps...This is a good article to watch if you want a "temp fix"....hope it helps anyone with the same problem:
* Some Galaxy Nexus owners experiencing multitouch issues, software likely culprit*


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Timmaaay4 said:


> Runs on zygot3. The only problem is that when you are driving I can't steer while holding the gas pedal. I have had no other multi-touch issues so I think it is the app
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not to brag but I was playing it for hours today (mainly just driving around and hitting jumps) with no multi touch issues


----------



## malpracti (Dec 4, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Not to brag but I was playing it for hours today (mainly just driving around and hitting jumps) with no multi touch issues


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

I'm not experiencing any multi touch issues either. Gas and steer simultaneously, as well as run and jump. On foot analog is a little wonky, but I'm sure I'll get used to it.


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

Br125 said:


> What rom is this working on? I'm on a 4.0.3 rom and it immediately closes when I attempt to open it after I downloaded all of the game files.


turns out the issue was actually the apex kernel, not 4.0.3. Works great back on the stock kernel.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

It's now been updated with Galaxy Nexus support.


----------

